# Always know what you're begging for...



## qtipthebun (Mar 6, 2012)

So mommy was eating this thing she called a grapefruit. It looked like an orange. I've had little tiny bits of orange in the past, and so I wanted some. I hoped onto her lap and she told me "no...you don't want any of this". But I kept begging. She said "Q-tip, you won't like this!" but silly me, I didn't listen. I kept begging. Finally she gave me a little tiny piece, not more than a piece of pulpy stuff. 

I gobbled it up. And then...BLECH!! It was sour!!! I kept sticking my tongue out, trying to get rid of the taste. Mommy was laughing SO hard. She told me that would teach me my lesson about begging for things if I don't know what they are first.

Bunnies, stay away from grapefruit! Ick! They're sour!! I'm still trying to get rid of that taste. I need more hay...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 6, 2012)

ROFL I so wish I had a picture!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 6, 2012)

:laugh: better you than me! And I don't even like oranges... So I'll make sure I never even try that stuff! *shiver*

-Cookie


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 6, 2012)

Olivia here...thanks for the warning! But its a good thing my mom doesnt like grapefruit. It should be a rule that bunny moms arent allowed to eat things bunnies cant have or dont like!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 6, 2012)

I like grapefruit but haven't had any for years; many prescription drugs say you can't eat grapefruit while taking them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## ellay (Mar 7, 2012)

Rule #1: always listen to your hooman... :rofl:

-Elena :bunnybutt:


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Mar 16, 2012)

I know how you feel...Mummy played a trick on me with my food and water bowl..

The yellow dish is the food dish and the Green dish is the water dish...and she decided to put the water in the Yellow dish and the food in the Green dish and I went to get water and then got food instead...


----------



## Samara (Mar 16, 2012)

Penelope-Primrose wrote:


> I know how you feel...Mummy played a trick on me with my food and water bowl..
> 
> The yellow dish is the food dish and the Green dish is the water dish...and she decided to put the water in the Yellow dish and the food in the Green dish and I went to get water and then got food instead...



:laugh:


----------



## amyshizzle (Mar 17, 2012)

tanks for de warning!!

-Rascal


----------

